# Goat's tail down? Sick?



## Okie_Goats (Jun 27, 2015)

Im in search of some much needed opinions. I have a 10 month old wether who for the past few days have had his tail hanging over his butt on and off. I know that's a big sign of the goat feeling sick but he's eating just fine, drinking water, and has his normal level of energy. I know they usually tuck their tails when it's cold or windy but today it was a pretty nice day and he still did it. I checked his lower eyelids and they are bright pink, so no anemia. I've been treating him for mange mites, so could that be his problem? I'm just a big worrier when it comes to my goat babies, so should I be worried?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I find it varies with the goat how they hold their tails at different times. I once had a goat, who, whenever he ate grain he would clamp his tail and wave it furiously. Usually the clamped tail means cold or windy (like you said) and the waving tail means the goat is really annoyed. With this goat it meant he was happily tucking into the grain. 

He'll probably be fine, but I'd keep an eye on him anyway.


----------



## Okie_Goats (Jun 27, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I find it varies with the goat how they hold their tails at different times. I once had a goat, who, whenever he ate grain he would clamp his tail and wave it furiously. Usually the clamped tail means cold or windy (like you said) and the waving tail means the goat is really annoyed. With this goat it meant he was happily tucking into the grain.
> 
> He'll probably be fine, but I'd keep an eye on him anyway.


Thank you! I'll definitely keep and eye on him!


----------

